# A squonking Vaporflask with temp. control?



## KB_314 (19/4/15)

Anyone know if this is official? Vapemail on ECF


----------



## Andre (19/4/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapor-flask-squonker.t10722/


----------



## andro (19/4/15)

Have a look here 
http://ecigssa.co.za/vapor-flask-squonker.t10722/#post-211484


----------



## andro (19/4/15)

Andre said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapor-flask-squonker.t10722/


Lol @Andre same time same posting


----------



## Andre (19/4/15)

andro said:


> Lol @Andre same time same posting


Snap!


----------

